# Well blast, I guess it had to happen



## David_R8 (Jun 28, 2022)

Was feeling crummy on Saturday, worse Sunday and Monday I tested positive for Covid. Holed up in our bedroom now, fever has passed so it looks like I could be free by Sunday.


----------



## Tomc938 (Jun 28, 2022)

Hope you're feeling better soon.  Sounds like it's something that everyone will get at some point in the near future, and everyone I know has bounced back right quick.


----------



## 140mower (Jun 28, 2022)

If I can offer a bit of advice...... Don't over do things for the first while as it seems to increase the risk of getting long covid, and that seems to be a whole new animal.....

Good luck and hope you are feeling better sooner than later.


----------



## David_R8 (Jun 28, 2022)

Tomc938 said:


> Hope you're feeling better soon.  Sounds like it's something that everyone will get at some point in the near future, and everyone I know has bounced back right quick.


Thanks Tom, I feel semi-ok but 30 or so minutes of desk work had me back in bed.


----------



## David_R8 (Jun 28, 2022)

140mower said:


> If I can offer a bit of advice...... Don't over do things for the first while as it seems to increase the risk of getting long covid, and that seems to be a whole new animal.....
> 
> Good luck and hope you are feeling better sooner than later.


Thanks Don, that's good advice that I need to follow as I tend to push myself a bit too hard sometimes.


----------



## 140mower (Jun 28, 2022)

Think of long Covid as a rev limiter on an engine, you want to go faster and harder, but it says otherwise. I thought I was clear of it, but pushing too hard a couple weeks ago told me otherwise, and it's been a slow bounce back.  If I don't overdo it, all is mostly good, I could do without the brain fog, but thinking things through before hand has never been a strong point....


----------



## DPittman (Jun 28, 2022)

Yup it seems that we are all likely to get it sooner or later but for those vaccinated it usually isn't too bad or prolonged ( other than the tiredness).  Godspeed.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jun 28, 2022)

Aw. So sorry to hear this David. Take care of yourself. Water and rest are your best friends for the next while. Best of luck.


----------



## phaxtris (Jun 28, 2022)

Terrible news, however on the bright side sounds like the perfect time to do some netflix/disney+/prime binge watching


----------



## Chicken lights (Jun 28, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> Was feeling crummy on Saturday, worse Sunday and Monday I tested positive for Covid. Holed up in our bedroom now, fever has passed so it looks like I could be free by Sunday.


Sorry to hear that!! Hopefully it passes quickly


----------



## Perry (Jun 28, 2022)

The number of inbound packages will probably increase .....   lol.   Watch a bunch of Youtube videos. Find new projects and.... Aliexpress and Amazon are your new best friends.     

All the best, I hope you feel better .


----------



## YotaBota (Jun 28, 2022)

I was going to come over and get the center this weekend but I think I'll hold off for a couple more weeks.
This gives you more time for programming the next cnc project.
Take care (I know,,, to late) and get well.


----------



## trlvn (Jun 28, 2022)

Do you know how you got exposed?  

My daughter tested positive this morning.  A smallish group got together on Friday night (mostly outside) and then one of them found out she was positive on the weekend.  I'm curious how many of the group will come down with the disease.  They are all vaccinated plus they're young and healthy so I expect all will be OK.  Although long covid is a real thing.

Hoping for the best for you.

Craig


----------



## David_R8 (Jun 28, 2022)

CalgaryPT said:


> Aw. So sorry to hear this David. Take care of yourself. Water and rest are your best friends for the next while. Best of luck.


Thanks Pete! 
<drinkingwaternow/>


----------



## David_R8 (Jun 28, 2022)

Perry said:


> The number of inbound packages will probably increase .....   lol.   Watch a bunch of Youtube videos. Find new projects and.... Aliexpress and Amazon are your new best friends.
> 
> All the best, I hope you feel better .


Hah, my in-laws gave me a $100 Amazon gift card for building a drawer in their kitchen. Used that today to buy a Trend 300gr/1000gr diamond lapping plate


----------



## David_R8 (Jun 28, 2022)

YotaBota said:


> I was going to come over and get the center this weekend but I think I'll hold of for a couple more weeks.
> This gives you more time for programming the next cnc project.
> Take care (I know,,, to late) and get well.


Oh how I wish that were true... my CNC computer is downstairs and I'm confined to the bedroom


----------



## David_R8 (Jun 28, 2022)

trlvn said:


> Do you know how you got exposed?
> 
> My daughter tested positive this morning.  A smallish group got together on Friday night (mostly outside) and then one of them found out she was positive on the weekend.  I'm curious how many of the group will come down with the disease.  They are all vaccinated plus they're young and healthy so I expect all will be OK.  Although long covid is a real thing.
> 
> ...


Thanks Craig, to be honest I have no idea. I was at work Tuesday, Thursday and Friday but saw no one as it's summer vacay time. I grocery shopped on Saturday am but was feeling lousy by Saturday night. Could the incubation period be that short?


----------



## trlvn (Jun 28, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> Thanks Craig, to be honest I have no idea. I was at work Tuesday, Thursday and Friday but saw no one as it's summer vacay time. I grocery shopped on Saturday am but was feeling lousy by Saturday night. Could the incubation period be that short?


I think the minimum incubation period is about 3 days.  I know my son was 6 days before he showed symptoms but he and 2 friends all got it at the same time (about 10 weeks ago) so we're pretty sure of the timeline there.

A problem is that one is contagious for a period _before_ the rapid test shows positive.  And then there are the people that are spreading the virus but don't have any noticeable symptoms.  I really believe that we backed off on infection prevention (eg masks) much too quickly. All to mollify a small portion of the population that is loudly anti-science.  

<Stepping off soapbox now...>

Craig


----------



## VicHobbyGuy (Jun 28, 2022)

Tomc938 said:


> Sounds like it's something that everyone will get at some point in the near future, and everyone I know has bounced back right quick.


There's data showing about 30% of fully-vaccinated people who get COVID have "long COVID" problems, so we shouldn't be too casual about it, IMO.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jun 29, 2022)

Hope your back to normal soon.


----------



## boilerhouse (Jun 29, 2022)

VicHobbyGuy said:


> There's data showing about 30% of fully-vaccinated people who get COVID have "long COVID" problems, so we shouldn't be too casual about it, IMO.


I agree we should not be too casual about this,, but the pandemic is shifting to an endemic.  The CDC reports that 40% of people develop long covid, but they define that as anyone with any lingering symptom(s) of 4 weeks or longer.  That seems like a short timeline, as even a common cold can have those sorts of after affects.  
In the UK, 2.8%  of cases had symptoms up to one year, or longer.  Currently, with vaccination and the less pathogenic strains, it is estimated 1.5% of current cases will result in long covid after 3 months.  
Some good advise offered above- about taking it easy and letting the body fully heal.  Hope you make a quick and full recovery David.


----------



## Brent H (Jun 29, 2022)

Get well soon @David_R8 !


----------



## combustable herbage (Jun 29, 2022)

I will second the taking it easy for me after the initial symptoms left and I started to feel better my mindset went back to normal pace  and it kicked my ass back in bed so after that I took it real slow, I felt really guilty and lazy but my body needed the extra rest.
Now after a few months I decided to push myself a bit and started running, happy so far no breathing issues and feeling stronger.
Its funny how we have been avoiding this for 2 years and now and just like that you get it and you may or may not know you where you got it from shows how organized and random the virus can be.   I wish you the best David in your recovery, enjoy the downtime be lazy!!


----------



## David_R8 (Jun 29, 2022)

Well we solved the mystery of when I got the infection. Last Thursday we went for dinner with someone who tested positive on Friday. He thought he was just having bad allergy reaction to the spring pollen but apparently not.


----------



## Hruul (Jun 29, 2022)

Get well soon David.


----------



## David_R8 (Jul 4, 2022)

Well I'm back in the land of the living. Sort of. Out of bed because I had to vacate so my wife could isolate. The fun never ends here!


----------



## trlvn (Jul 4, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> Well I'm back in the land of the living. Sort of. Out of bed because I had to vacate so my wife could isolate. The fun never ends here!


----------



## DPittman (Jul 4, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> Well I'm back in the land of the living. Sort of. Out of bed because I had to vacate so my wife could isolate. The fun never ends here!


Sounds like a similar scene that went on in our household.  Now that is in the past for us I can say that it wasn't horrible, not pleasant by any stretch but not horrible.  Keep up the good work and best of luck to your household.


----------



## David_R8 (Jul 4, 2022)

DPittman said:


> Sounds like a similar scene that went on in our household.  Now that is in the past for us I can say that it wasn't horrible, not pleasant by any stretch but not horrible.  Keep up the good work and best of luck to your household.


It's definitely not the sickest I've ever been. I've had colds that were far worse. So knock on wood this time.


----------



## Tom O (Jul 4, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> Well I'm back in the land of the living. Sort of. Out of bed because I had to vacate so my wife could isolate. The fun never ends here!


Did she say……..
“ You did this to me “


----------



## David_R8 (Jul 4, 2022)

Tom O said:


> Did she say……..
> “ You did this to me “


Naw... we just commiserated at our sorry state and carried on like we always do


----------



## YotaBota (Jul 4, 2022)

Tom O said:


> Did she say……..
> “ You did this to me “


She's saving that line for when she is "with child" lol


----------



## David_R8 (Jul 4, 2022)

YotaBota said:


> She's saving that line for when she is "with child" lol


And that would be known as the "Immaculate Deception"!


----------



## Tom O (Jul 4, 2022)

Oh the “ nudge nudge wink wink “ thing.


----------



## jcdammeyer (Jul 8, 2022)

How are you doing now that it's been another week?


----------



## David_R8 (Jul 8, 2022)

jcdammeyer said:


> How are you doing now that it's been another week?


I'm getting there, my wife seemed to skip off the surface of the covid lake, she was positive on Sunday and negative on Wednesday.
I felt really lousy this morning, bit of a headache, upset stomach. But I'm negative so I may be fighting something else.


----------



## jcdammeyer (Jul 8, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> I'm getting there, my wife seemed to skip off the surface of the covid lake, she was positive on Sunday and negative on Wednesday.
> I felt really lousy this morning, bit of a headache, upset stomach. But I'm negative so I may be fighting something else.


Probably something else.  The Flu is still around.  Lately everything feels like "Oh my gosh have I got COVID?".  My wife is a Pharmacist and I'm amazed she's still not contracted it.  And we do Ballroom Dancing so we're in around other people too.  Our oldest son has already had it.  Luckily all of us have our 3rd Jab and my wife and I are eagerly waiting for the email inviting us to get our 4th.

Stay well.


----------



## Chicken lights (Jul 8, 2022)

jcdammeyer said:


> Luckily all of us have our 3rd Jab and my wife and I are eagerly waiting for the email inviting us to get our 4th.


I’ll never understand that point of view 

Luckily we all get to decide what medications to take or not take


----------



## Susquatch (Jul 9, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> I’ll never understand that point of view
> 
> Luckily we all get to decide what medications to take or not take



Isn't life awesome! 

I'll never understand so many other points of view on so many things! We all think different, and that's a good thing! 

Just imagine what the world would be like if we all thought exactly the same!


----------



## Dusty (Jul 9, 2022)

jcdammeyer said:


> Probably something else.  The Flu is still around.  Lately everything feels like "Oh my gosh have I got COVID?".  My wife is a Pharmacist and I'm amazed she's still not contracted it.  And we do Ballroom Dancing so we're in around other people too.  Our oldest son has already had it.  Luckily all of us have our 3rd Jab and my wife and I are eagerly waiting for the email inviting us to get our 4th.
> 
> Stay well.



I've had my 4th jab and continue to wear hospital grade masks when entering stores and such. Why you ask well I'm scheduled July 13 for the fifth surgery on my right knee over a 3 & 1/2 year period and I simply don't want anything to prevent that from happening.

No I'm not a bugger for punishment however, surgeries including therapy recovery hasn't been kind to me. 

Say a prayer for old Dusty!


----------



## Susquatch (Jul 9, 2022)

Dusty said:


> I've had my 4th jab and continue to wear hospital grade masks when entering stores and such. Why you ask well I'm scheduled July 13 for the fifth surgery on my right knee over a 3 & 1/2 year period and I simply don't want anything to prevent that from happening.
> 
> No I'm not a bugger for punishment however, surgeries including therapy recovery hasn't been kind to me.
> 
> Say a prayer for old Dusty!



I'm praying for you Dusty.

Getting old is not for sissies. Something tells me that you are one very tough old dude.


----------



## DPittman (Jul 9, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Isn't life awesome!
> 
> I'll never understand so many other points of view on so many things! We all think different, and that's a good thing!
> 
> Just imagine what the world would be like if we all thought exactly the same!


I can tell you the world would be in trouble if they all thought like ME.


----------

